

Integrating Stripe Payouts into Exec - maccman
http://iamexec.com/blog/integrating-stripe-payouts

======
banachtarski
I don't understand why this warranted a blog post or posting here. There is
nothing here to learn or interesting to digest. In addition, doing payouts to
other companies has already been done by other billing providers.

~~~
ianlevesque
Marketing! For both Exec and Stripe.

~~~
banachtarski
Haha I think I understood the implicit rationale. Just trying to call it out
in a politically correct fashion.

